# okay okay okay



## hodor (Dec 1, 2004)

okay okay okay... 
i like grrm but my favorite author is ambrose bierce i would also place bernard werber above him (though it is hard to find english translations of a french author... empire of ants was great)


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 1, 2004)

I had to read Bierce's bridge story in my junior english class in high school.  And research the guy's life.  Interesting character, and from what I remember, a good writer.  Not necessarily among my favorites though...

~BandSmurf


----------



## Leto (Dec 1, 2004)

hodor said:
			
		

> okay okay okay...
> i like grrm but my favorite author is ambrose bierce i would also place bernard werber above him (though it is hard to find english translations of a french author... empire of ants was great)



Strange choice of authors: 

Empire of ants was a good book yes, but all his following work is just rewriting of the same ideas and same history without IMO the same alchemy between the elements.And frankly, even if he sold best-sellers, Werber is far from the best French author, either in sci-fi or in fantasy. 

On Bierce now, that's totally different. The man had wit and talent, even if his work (except some definition of his Devil Dictionary (sp?)) is clearly dated.

Err, what's wrong with grrm ?


----------



## hodor (Dec 2, 2004)

nothing i gather that some think i am obsessed with him.

the devils dictionary is great.

another french book thats great would have to be the count of monte cristo... loved it... i however did not love the three muskateers.


----------



## Leto (Dec 2, 2004)

hodor said:
			
		

> another french book thats great would have to be the count of monte cristo... loved it... i however did not love the three muskateers.


Classic, either you love the count, either the three muskateers. But I don't know anybody who'd love both of them.


----------



## hodor (Dec 2, 2004)

precisely. i consider alexandre dumas a great author just for the fact he wrote the count of monte cristo... i try to forget the three whatever you call em.


----------



## Kassad (Dec 2, 2004)

hodor said:
			
		

> precisely. i consider alexandre dumas a great author just for the fact he wrote the count of monte cristo... i try to forget the three whatever you call em.


Then we shall have a duel since I pro-musqueteers 

Oh as we're on French authors, any recommandation for French SF writer would be appreciated.
Mine: Stefan Wul


----------



## polymorphikos (Dec 2, 2004)

Um, Jules Verne?


----------



## Alexa (Dec 3, 2004)

Leto said:
			
		

> Classic, either you love the count, either the three muskateers. But I don't know anybody who'd love both of them.


Knock, knock ! 

That would be me. I loved both of them.


----------



## hodor (Dec 3, 2004)

Kassad said:
			
		

> Then we shall have a duel since I pro-musqueteers
> 
> Oh as we're on French authors, any recommandation for French SF writer would be appreciated.
> Mine: Stefan Wul


the only thing sf related that is french that i have read would be empire of ants.. however as my wife is french i will ask her what she recommends. i dont know if she will have any good answers as she has her masters in history and prefers the non fiction stuff but i will ask today after she wakes up.


----------



## Leto (Dec 3, 2004)

Roland C Wagner
Pierre Bordage
Joelle Wintenberg (ok must be a mistake in her last name)
Jacques Mondoloni
Yves Frémion
Gérard Klein (non, pas l'acteur)
Michel Pagel
Thomas Day
Serge Lehman
Nathalie Henneberg
Laurent Genefort
Gilles Servat
Jean Marc Ligny
 And so on...
Just a few names on top of my head for the XXth and XXIth century.


----------



## hodor (Dec 3, 2004)

hey leto you know if they have any translations into english


----------



## hodor (Dec 3, 2004)

i dont know if i got this right but the wife says 

bager bel

but she reads non fiction history stuff so i dont know if hes good....
historians


----------



## Leto (Dec 3, 2004)

Some are translated, yes but there's only a few of them. Most are easy read.
And your wife have good taste.
Or have a look at http://www.blackcoatpress.com/ they do translate old SF books.


----------



## hodor (Dec 3, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Kassad (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks leto

I know Gérad Klein is a SF writter too (a very busy man  ) as he presents some SF book in _Le livre de poche_ editions.
Which books would you recommand (not only Klein's).


----------



## Leto (Dec 3, 2004)

Will be easier this way : 
for humor read with a meaning
Roland C Wagner (a must read)
Michel Pagel
Jean Marc Ligny

For a good space opera : 
Serge Lehman

For a touch of 68 : 
Jacques Mondoloni
Yves Frémion (he doesn't write anymore, he's busy with Les Verts)

Unclassifying but very beautiful : 
Nathalie Henneberg
Joelle Wintenberg 

Genefort is more traditional-cyberpunk SF

You can also have a look at Serge Brussolo (now he's more into thriller and kid books but he wrote great SF) and if you like that style, try to find some old Anticipation and Fleuve noir books (P.J. Herault, J.P. Garen or Jimmy Guieu for example).

Can't be more precise I'm an avid reader and devore  books after books.
Just finished L'enjômineur by Bordage - a very good historical novel with hints of fantasy.


----------



## Kassad (Dec 3, 2004)

ok merci beaucoup.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 4, 2004)

Leto said:
			
		

> Just finished L'enjômineur by Bordage - a very good historical novel with hints of fantasy.


When was this book published ? I just want to check my chances to get the book in Canada. Thanks.


----------



## Leto (Dec 4, 2004)

Late november (http://www.editions-l-atalante.com/), it's the first part of a trilogy.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll check on the library or my book club.Thanks.


----------

